# Trolling: EPS D-12?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Internal cable routing, especially built for Shimano? Is that not blasphemy? Is that bothersome to "Italian" purists? Just curious. I have an eastern CX-1 that often earns me negative comments from the traditional Colnago peeps...but what about one made by the factory to use....Shimano?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Irritates me to the maximum. I didn't want to start this thread, but I'm a troll anyway, so I'll chime in 

However, the EPS is fundamentally Japanese made anyway.. the engineering of the carbon is Japanese, the manufacturing of the tubes is Japanese... the whole carbon structure is Japanese. lol 

They join the tubes and bake the finished frame in Italy. Therefore, it is Made in Italy! Pinarello started this trend, with the gall to puta sticker that says their frames are all Italian made.

Might was well have the rising sun flag on the top tube, next to the Italian tri-colours.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

Not a big fan of the CX-1, one of the early PR00 yes but they are rare considering they were made/painted in China/Taiwan.








I think Colnago was made for Shimano, unlike others who believe you should only build it with Campagnolo. 

Pinarello Prince/Dogma are different, the bike is not made in Italy period. The EPS is cut, joined, baked, sanded, and painted at Cambiago. It is clearly made in Italy. Di2 integration is a sign of the future, with Sram coming to the party next followed by you guessed it, Campagnolo.

Sooner or later, Pinarello will only be doing the clear coat in Italy, yes even the myway program.  Yes, that is made in Italy..... not.:mad2: If you are purchasing a monocoque, there are so many other options out there, perhaps with not as much style, but technically better. 

Are Colnagos the best bikes, nope, but they are the most timeless, stylish, and collectable rides out there given the range of unique and difficult to obtain paint schemes.


----------



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> Irritates me to the maximum. I didn't want to start this thread, but I'm a troll anyway, so I'll chime in
> 
> However, the EPS is fundamentally Japanese made anyway.. the engineering of the carbon is Japanese, the manufacturing of the tubes is Japanese... the whole carbon structure is Japanese. lol
> 
> ...


The tubes aren't made by ATR? I think they were at one time?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Richieg said:


> The tubes aren't made by ATR? I think they were at one time?


Correct. The C-50s and C-40s are just going to get more valuable. They are all ATR-made frames. 

Then ATR went bankrupt, and they quietly switched to Toray Industries, the Japanese manufacturer, with a brand name of Torayca.

I don't get it because ATR is still operating under bankruptcy protection, and continues to supply VW Porsche, among others.


----------

